# will getting dropped affect other policy?



## superluber (Nov 6, 2014)

We currently have an auto & home insurance bundle which includes coverage for my ride sharing car. My wife is afraid we will lose our coverage for the house and other cars if dropped from our insurance company (for ride sharing). If I remove the ride share car from the bundle and get insurance for it separately from a different vendor and I happen to be dropped by that vendor for ride sharing, will it negatively affect the insurance we have for the house and other cars?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

superluber said:


> We currently have an auto & home insurance bundle which includes coverage for my ride sharing car. My wife is afraid we will lose our coverage for the house and other cars if dropped from our insurance company (for ride sharing). If I remove the ride share car from the bundle and get insurance for it separately from a different vendor and I happen to be dropped by that vendor for ride sharing, will it negatively affect the insurance we have for the house and other cars?


Shouldn't affect your homeowners insurance but being declined for insurance does show up in their overall systems I believe, so yeah, it could be detrimental if you were cancelled for fraudulent reporting.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

superluber said:


> We currently have an auto & home insurance bundle which includes coverage for my ride sharing car. My wife is afraid we will lose our coverage for the house and other cars if dropped from our insurance company (for ride sharing). If I remove the ride share car from the bundle and get insurance for it separately from a different vendor and I happen to be dropped by that vendor for ride sharing, will it negatively affect the insurance we have for the house and other cars?


I doubt it- I think you're ok taking the rideshare vehicle off and if you get dropped, find another company- there are literally thousands of insurance companies out there, some I've never heard of that deal with people all of the time that have been dropped for points, DUI's, etc and insurance is insurance. People switch insurance companies all of the time. Sure it could be 'determimental', lots of things 'could' happen but I wouldnt worry about it. Insurance companies want your money- one will insure you.


----------

